# Wahoo Elemnt Battery Replacement?



## ianbarton (1 Nov 2019)

I have had my Elemnt for about 18 months. In the last week, it was going from 100% battery to flat in about 2.5hrs. I have done a factory reset and charged it up to 100%. It's been sat on the dustbin outside in auto-pause mode or about 2.5hrs and battery has dropped to 19%. What sort of battery life do others get ? I use the Elemnt about 4 times per week and would expect better battery life than 18 months.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2019)

Contact Wahoo and see what they say.
It sounds faulty to me.


----------



## ianbarton (1 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Contact Wahoo and see what they say.
> It sounds faulty to me.


Emailed Wahoo support and within a couple of hours got a reply offering a replacement. Well done Wahoo!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2019)

ianbarton said:


> Emailed Wahoo support and within a couple of hours got a reply offering a replacement. Well done Wahoo!



good stuff...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Nov 2019)

Wahoo are brilliant like this. I am really pleased to have bought into the brand.


----------



## tom73 (1 Nov 2019)

Just shows good service don't take much. Nice work wahoo


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2019)

Was going to add wahoo's have a 2 year warranty but you probably now that now . Mine was replaced hassle free after about 18 months with a screen issue customer service was excellent


----------



## Dpatter3 (22 Nov 2019)

I have the same problem and the only option I was given from support was to buy a refurbished one for $150.


----------



## ianbarton (22 Nov 2019)

Dpatter3 said:


> I have the same problem and the only option I was given from support was to buy a refurbished one for $150.


Was yours more than 2 years old? Unless the battery is soldered to a board, I can't imagine replacing it would be too difficult.


----------



## derrick (22 Nov 2019)

ianbarton said:


> I have had my Elemnt for about 18 months. In the last week, it was going from 100% battery to flat in about 2.5hrs. I have done a factory reset and charged it up to 100%. It's been sat on the dustbin outside in auto-pause mode or about 2.5hrs and battery has dropped to 19%. What sort of battery life do others get ? I use the Elemnt about 4 times per week and would expect better battery life than 18 months.


Had the same problem. Emailed Yahoo Sunday evening. Got a reply Monday. Tuesday they emailed the posting documents. Posted out Tuesday afternoon. Got an email Tuesday evening saying the courier had picked it up. They said they would put one in the post. It arrived this morning. They replaced it with a Elempt roam.Not bad service. My original Elempt was 18 months old. The roam has a couple of nice upgrades.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Nov 2019)

derrick said:


> Had the same problem. Emailed Yahoo Sunday evening. Got a reply Monday. Tuesday they emailed the posting documents. Posted out Tuesday afternoon. Got an email Tuesday evening saying the courier had picked it up. They said they would put one in the post. It arrived this morning. They replaced it with a Elempt roam.Not bad service. My original Elempt was 18 months old. The roam has a couple of nice upgrades.



It’ll be great to get your feedback on the Roam.


----------



## derrick (22 Nov 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It’ll be great to get your feedback on the Roam.


As long as the weather stays dry i will be out with it the weekend, i know the route we are doing, so it will be good to go off course and see how it fares, Also the get you to the start could be usefull.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

A friend of mine recently received a free replacement for the same reasons. Absolutely no fuss. Great service.


----------



## Milzy (22 Nov 2019)

Faulty. Those batteries are beasts normally.


----------



## derrick (24 Nov 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It’ll be great to get your feedback on the Roam.


Briliant. Used for forst time today, I knew the route we where doing, but put the roam through it's pacess. It took me to where the ride started from, I deliberetly went of course, it showed me how to get back on route, Turn lights showed me wich way to turn, there where some red lights came on don't know what they ment, will have to google that, But i am well impressed so far, A nice upgrade from the Elempt. And for free. Wahoo after sales is good.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2019)

derrick said:


> Briliant. Used for forst time today, I knew the route we where doing, but put the roam through it's pacess. It took me to where the ride started from, I deliberetly went of course, it showed me how to get back on route, Turn lights showed me wich way to turn, there where some red lights came on don't know what they ment, will have to google that, But i am well impressed so far, A nice upgrade from the Elempt. And for free. Wahoo after sales is good.


Don't the red lights come on when you go off route then again when you rejoin the route


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Nov 2019)

Red for off route and green for back on route on my Elemnt.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Nov 2019)

mm

people seem overjoyed that their units last two years.

Or are allowed to with a replacement from wahoo.

Cannot help but say that I wouldn't use any bit of kit like this that depended on a built in battery.

Felt like this right back to the days of the mighty Psion - could never understand anyone going for the built in battery version rather than the two AAs.


----------



## derrick (24 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Don't the red lights come on when you go off route then again when you rejoin the route


No i was on route when they came on, we where just aproching a junction.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Cannot help but say that I wouldn't use any bit of kit like this that depended on a built in battery.
> 
> Felt like this right back to the days of the mighty Psion - could never understand anyone going for the built in battery version rather than the two AAs.


BUT, make sure that you carry a couple of spare AAs... I had freshly charged NiMH batteries in my GPS for nickyboy's Scarborough ride but one of them failed mid-ride. (Became faulty rather than ran flat.) I tried several shops for batteries and ended up having to buy a pack of 8 Duracells for about £8!  I replaced the faulty NiMH battery when I got home and now carry 2 of the Duracells for backup.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2019)

derrick said:


> No i was on route when they came on, we where just aproching a junction.


I have had it the gps and route don't quite match so you get an off route alert ,was there a cyclepath at the side off the roads and the unit though you should be on it


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> BUT, make sure that you carry a couple of spare AAs... I had freshly charged NiMH batteries in my GPS for nickyboy's Scarborough ride but one of them failed mid-ride. (Became faulty rather than ran flat.) I tried several shops for batteries and ended up having to buy a pack of 8 Duracells for about £8!  I replaced the faulty NiMH battery when I got home and now carry 2 of the Duracells for backup.


never fear colin - i always carry lots of spare charged AAs - many of my multiple lights run off them as well so in a worse case scenario I can always find batteries. All of mine are rechargaebale. Yes, with anything using two AAs there is always the risk of an earlier than expected shutdown due to batteries being unbalanced.


----------



## stuarttunstall (24 Nov 2019)

I had an issue with the heart rate monitor after about 6 months, contacted support and they sent me a new one out, no questions asked.. excellent service


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

If it's the red light across the top this is to indicate you have gone off course. The Elemnt does the same.

From time to time the red light on my Elemnt will flash when I'm clearly on route. This is usually because the mapping or plotting varies slightly from the road section I'm riding.


----------



## ianbarton (17 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Cannot help but say that I wouldn't use any bit of kit like this that depended on a built in battery.


I carry a small battery bank/recharger. Almost all of my stuff now uses built-in Li batteries. I don't need to use the battery bank often, but it works with phone/wahoo. Just like carrying spare AA batteries.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

ianbarton said:


> I carry a small battery bank/recharger. Almost all of my stuff now uses built-in Li batteries. I don't need to use the battery bank often, but it works with phone/wahoo. Just like carrying spare AA batteries.


mm - i don't consider it quite the same personally.
either you recharge - not exactly handy.
Of if the device will run off a plugged in powerbank, yes, that will work - but potential issues of weather/water or damage to the input on the device.
USB I think was designed for desk use, not on a bouncing bike.


----------



## Mark pallister (17 Dec 2019)

I would say battery’s failing after two years are not the norm 
I’ve got 5yr old garmin still going strong 
how about smart watches or phones how are you going to squeeze your AAs into them ?


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

well phones a bit different - and I wouldn't use one mounted on a bike so the application/stresses on it aren't the same. My smartphone only gets minimal use. I prefer to use a tab for internet stuff. Usually have a 7 inch one in the panniers. Sometimes carry an 11inch chromebook.
I wouldn't have a "smart" watch given to me. 
I also carry a "dumb" mobile.


----------



## Mark pallister (17 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> well phones a bit different - and I wouldn't use one mounted on a bike so the application/stresses on it aren't the same. My smartphone only gets minimal use. I prefer to use a tab for internet stuff. Usually have a 7 inch one in the panniers. Sometimes carry an 11inch chromebook.
> I wouldn't have a "smart" watch given to me.
> I also carry a "dumb" mobile.


I presume the people that design cycle computers take the stresses they are likely to encounter into account 
I would be more worried about a chrome book bouncing around in my panniers then something that has actually been designed for the purpose 
I rode downhill bikes for many years with a garmin on the bars without any problems 
so what your saying is you wouldn’t have anything with a sealed battery in apart from a phone or a tablet or a chrome book ?


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

Mark pallister said:


> I presume the people that design cycle computers take the stresses they are likely to encounter into account
> I would be more worried about a chrome book bouncing around in my panniers then something that has actually been designed for the purpose
> I rode downhill bikes for many years with a garmin on the bars without any problems
> so what your saying is you wouldn’t have anything with a sealed battery in apart from a phone or a tablet or a chrome book ?


to clarify I was referring to stresses to the garmin usb input from having a powerbank plugged into it to get round power issues. I have no doubt that the garmin itself will be rugged enough. I use a garmin (albeit with AA rechargaebles) - tough old thing. I have little fear about the chromebook - tough things, no nonsense like hard discs, it is triple padded when in a pannier.


----------



## derrick (17 Dec 2019)

The rechargeable stuff normally last year's. I have a Garmin that must be six years old. No problem with battery at all. Sometimes they do fail. As my wahoo did. I have had normal batteries fail. But have never been refunded for them. Wahoo seem to look after there customers. So no complaints from me.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Dec 2019)

As regards built in batteries vs loose ones I'd think it's a case of swings and roundabouts.

When a built in battery fails, the unit is toast. In fairness, that rarely happens. The real exposure to stress is the mini/micro USB connection if using a powerbank or dynamo.

On the other hand, with replaceable batteries there is always the wear and tear on the opening and springs or whatever hold the batteries in place. 

As with everything people will have different preferences.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2019)

It is always possible to get a duff battery... The remote control for my TV soundbar started playing up. It seemed likely that the battery was running down so I bought a new one (a flat CR3032 'coin-style' battery). The new battery didn't help so I came to the conclusion that the battery contacts were probably not making a good connection. I bent them tighter against the battery, and pushed it in while pressing buttons on the remote. Sometimes it worked, usually it didn't. More contact bending...

It eventually dawned on me that the replacement battery might have been faulty so I replaced it with a 3rd battery. The remote control now works perfectly every time!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

Battery life on rechargeables can/is very good in my experience. I have a Lezyne front light which I paid £75 for in 2011. It's as good as new.

On the other hand battery life for phones and Garmins is nowhere near good enough.


----------



## ianbarton (18 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> On the other hand battery life for phones and Garmins is nowhere near good enough.


Personally, I would rather have a slightly bigger phone/cycle computer, which would have a higher capacity internal battery. However, manufacturers all seem obsessed with making things as small/thin as possible.


----------



## Mark pallister (18 Dec 2019)

ianbarton said:


> Personally, I would rather have a slightly bigger phone/cycle computer, which would have a higher capacity internal battery. However, manufacturers all seem obsessed with making things as small/thin as possible.


My wahoo will do 16hrs with a hr monitor a power meter and a garmin radar connected
more than enough for your average ride I would have thought


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Dec 2019)

Mark pallister said:


> My wahoo will do 16hrs with a hr monitor a power meter and a garmin radar connected
> more than enough for your average ride I would have thought


Is that promised by the manufacturer or actually measured? I wouldn't believe the former.

It's OK but not ideal. I do ride longer than that from time to time. People I know ride much longer. But that said, on those rides there are generally a few breaks that may possibly be used for recharging.


----------



## Mark pallister (18 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that promised by the manufacturer or actually measured? I wouldn't believe the former.
> 
> It's OK but not ideal. I do ride longer than that from time to time. People I know ride much longer. But that said, on those rides there are generally a few breaks that may possibly be used for recharging.


Actually tested a few times ,not all on one ride though


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2019)

My cousin used a Garmin Edge 500 for years but then gave it to me when he bought a Wahoo. I have used the 500 on some of my longer forum rides and still manage to get about 12 hours from it. I have a small powerbank that I could carry to recharge it but can't be bothered to. I always have a second GPS on the bike with a 24-30 hour battery life (old Garmin Etrex) and only use the 500 for logging rides and to display stats. I'm not bothered if it conks out 30 minutes before the end of the ride.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2019)

Modern LiPo battery life is dependent upon the number of full recharge cycles and how the battery is designed will affect that. A bike computer which you recharge infrequently might last a decade before the battery starts to degrade, but if you use is every day and recharge it frequently maybe a year perhaps two is not unreasonable.

Batteries are getting better at dealing with charge cycles as the technology improves, but you cannot blame a device manufacturer for what is a known limitation of battery technology.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (21 Dec 2019)

I've just ordered a Elemnt bundle from Wahoo. They've an offer on. Includes speed, cadence and HR sensors. Looking forward to trying it out. Last used a 520 which was good but just a bit OK.


----------



## Noel S (25 Feb 2020)

derrick said:


> Briliant. Used for forst time today, I knew the route we where doing, but put the roam through it's pacess. It took me to where the ride started from, I deliberetly went of course, it showed me how to get back on route, Turn lights showed me wich way to turn, there where some red lights came on don't know what they ment, will have to google that, But i am well impressed so far, A nice upgrade from the Elempt. And for free. Wahoo after sales is good.


My Elemnt developed battery problems after 18 months. Wahoo refused to help as I had bought the item on EBAY. Supposedly not an authorised seller even though unit was new and unopened. I asked if they provided warranty on units being sold by Amazon market place and they refused to answer. 

Wahoo obviously make a rubbish product and look for excuses to avoid replacing. Rubbish company.


----------



## Noel S (25 Feb 2020)

BianchiVirgin said:


> I've just ordered a Elemnt bundle from Wahoo. They've an offer on. Includes speed, cadence and HR sensors. Looking forward to trying it out. Last used a 520 which was good but just a bit OK.


Good luck! I hope you do not use Element often as battery life is awful after 18 months.


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2020)

Noel S said:


> My Elemnt developed battery problems after 18 months. Wahoo refused to help as I had bought the item on EBAY. Supposedly not an authorised seller even though unit was new and unopened. I asked if they provided warranty on units being sold by Amazon market place and they refused to answer.
> 
> Wahoo obviously make a rubbish product and look for excuses to avoid replacing. Rubbish company.


Buy from a proper retailer. Then no problem.


----------



## Mark pallister (26 Feb 2020)

Noel S said:


> My Elemnt developed battery problems after 18 months. Wahoo refused to help as I had bought the item on EBAY. Supposedly not an authorised seller even though unit was new and unopened. I asked if they provided warranty on units being sold by Amazon market place and they refused to answer.
> 
> Wahoo obviously make a rubbish product and look for excuses to avoid replacing. Rubbish company.


My wahoo kickr climb developed a fault on a Saturday,I emailed wahoo 
first thing Monday morning I received a reply to my mail ,I explained the problem and they posted a replacement part which arrived on the Wednesday morning 
job done 
youd struggle to get better service than that 
buy from a proper retailer and you’d have no problem


----------



## Marvin Fickle (24 Nov 2020)

I had my Elemnt Roam for about 16 months when it developed the same rapid battery drain issue noted by numerous commentators here and elsewhere. Unfortunately, my experience with Wahoo customer service has been rather different than most have reported. I suppose COVID-19 may have impacted them, but at some point, you've got to realize that you have a systemic problem. Email turn-around time has been 9 days, with no response most recently when I produced an iterative log of the discharge rate over 18 hours. The problem is likely the lithium battery source, but with sealed battery compartments, this becomes a quality control nightmare. I had used the Roam regularly, often several times a week, for 16 months, and really enjoyed it, having been steered towards it rather than the high end Garmin Edge by my local bike shop. They will be hearing about my unpleasant experience tomorrow. Maybe they can talk sense into the regional distributor.


----------



## Marvin Fickle (29 Nov 2020)

Marvin Fickle said:


> I had my Elemnt Roam for about 16 months when it developed the same rapid battery drain issue noted by numerous commentators here and elsewhere. Unfortunately, my experience with Wahoo customer service has been rather different than most have reported. I suppose COVID-19 may have impacted them, but at some point, you've got to realize that you have a systemic problem. Email turn-around time has been 9 days, with no response most recently when I produced an iterative log of the discharge rate over 18 hours. The problem is likely the lithium battery source, but with sealed battery compartments, this becomes a quality control nightmare. I had used the Roam regularly, often several times a week, for 16 months, and really enjoyed it, having been steered towards it rather than the high end Garmin Edge by my local bike shop. They will be hearing about my unpleasant experience tomorrow. Maybe they can talk sense into the regional distributor.


UPDATE 11/27/20: Well . . . a few less than satisfactory posts online and suddenly Wahoo responds, with a "please send it in so it can be replaced." I want to give them the benefit of the doubt, and I have found that the ROAM met my needs exactly. I can certainly recommend it if they stand behind their warranty. I will rack it up to the Holidays (US) and COVID-19. I presume they are working from home.


----------

